# Hurricane Irma



## Baymule

Here she comes, headed straight to Florida. BYHer's in the path of this storm, if you need to evacuate, please go now. If you are on high ground, you probably already know what to do. Secure everything you can, pick up and put away anything loose that can become a flying projectile. 

Water-fill every pot in the kitchen, place 5 gallon buckets in the bathroom for flushing. I used to go buy new plastic trashcans with lids. I put them in a secure place, filled them up and duct taped the lids down. Fill all water tubs for the animals. 

Animal feed-stock up! And stock up some more! 

Food. Have canned food handy. I know bread is all gone, but flour isn't. Make your own bread or make tortillas. After hurricane Rita, I scoured my brain for a faint memory to make flour tortillas, which I cooked in an iron skillet over a backyard fire. They were snatched and scarfed up by the hungry crowd we sheltered in out home. Cook a big roast for sandwich meat, make cookies and brownies now before the power goes out. Comfort food like brownies and a glass of wine goes a long way when a tree is laying on your house and it's raining in your kitchen and dining room. LOL

Contact. We will be worried about you. PM a friend with your cell number. Often times a text will go through when a call will not. Text your friend with updates so they can post here and let us know how you are faring in the storm. 

Most of all, stay safe. Ya'll run or hunker down, but most of all stay safe.


----------



## Bunnylady

Have you seen the latest spaghetti models? Most of them have Irma just kissing the Florida coast, and making landfall somewhere in GA/SC/NC. Some runs even take her out to sea without making landfall on the mainland at all (hey, I can hope, can't I?)


 This far out, things can change, they can change back; until this beast is north of you, you really shouldn't let your guard down (OK, some storms have done loops and reversed course, but this one has fairly good steering currents). 

One further tip - laundry. You never know how long it may be 'til the next chance, so wash anything that may need it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Bunnylady do you have anywhere to go if NC is going to get hit?


----------



## RollingAcres

@Baymule very well written! Great reminder!


----------



## Baymule

If you are in a low area, place an axe in the attic. If you are forced to go to the attic and you don't have dormer windows, you need a way to get out and on top of the roof.

Get fuel for your chainsaw and a new chain.

Get ALL important papers together. Insurance on you and family, car, home. What you don't take with you if you have to evacuate, place in a secure place. Put them in one of those heavy fire boxes. If you are flooded, put the fire box inn the attic, that way if the roof is ripped off, hopefully the box will be heavy enough not to blow away. Spray paint your phone number on it.

Have a go bag packed with a change of clothes, tennis shoes, energy bars, bottled water and candy bar. A sheet or small roll of plastic or tarp needs to be placed in the attic, you might be glad to have it. If you have to go to the attic due to flooding, take the go bag with you.

If you have horses, cattle or other livestock, spray paint your phone number on one side, another phone number on the other side. 

Anybody else have ideas or advice, please post them.


----------



## TAH

Also keeping all vet papers. I know this is important if going out of the your in state.


----------



## Baymule

4:00 update has Irma hitting the tip of Florida on Saturday and running up the east coast of Florida.


----------



## Bunnylady

Goat Whisperer said:


> @Bunnylady do you have anywhere to go if NC is going to get hit?



We have family inland (Charlotte, Greensboro, Chapel Hill) but there is simply no way we could take all of our animals, and nobody here could be counted on to look after them. We've weathered more than a few storms here; I reckon we're good for a Category 3. For us to choose to leave, it would be literally a matter of my animals' lives or mine, since Floyd demonstrated that it might many days before we could get back in. I'm praying I don't have to make that choice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bunnylady said:


> We have family inland (Charlotte, Greensboro, Chapel Hill) but there is simply no way we could take all of our animals, and nobody here could be counted on to look after them. We've weathered more than a few storms here; I reckon we're good for a Category 3. For us to choose to leave, it would be literally a matter of my animals' lives or mine, since Floyd demonstrated that it might many days before we could get back in. I'm praying I don't have to make that choice.


Have you checked around to see if anyone would consider hauling? Of course I have no idea how many animals you have…
There is a pretty big Ag building near Greensboro (taught a class there). Don't know if it will be opened or not. Praying you don't get the flooding or high winds!


----------



## OneFineAcre

If history is any indicator (which it usually is) it won't make landfall in GA 
A hurricane hasn't made landfall on the GA coast since 1898

If it makes landfall in Charleston it will go further west toward Charlotte

The ones that effect us the worse here in Raleigh come in around Wilmington like Fran did
If it does as a Cat 3 it will be bad here particularly downed trees since the ground is already saturated 

I am watching very intensely 
@Goat Whisperer you better watch too


----------



## Bunnylady

Goat Whisperer said:


> Have you checked around to see if anyone would consider hauling? Of course I have no idea how many animals you have…
> There is a pretty big Ag building near Greensboro (taught a class there). Don't know if it will be opened or not. Praying you don't get the flooding or high winds!



We are about 3 miles in from the coast, and roughly 30 feet above sea level, so storm surge isn't likely to be an issue (though I have seen trees in our neighborhood show damage from salt spray). We aren't near any rivers, so th' ain't no creek to rise . . We're surrounded by trees, which are a sort of double-edged sword; they can help keep the wind speed down here near ground level, but they can fall on the house, too.

The horses (5) and the goats (2) are the least likely to have problems, really. Their barns are on some of the highest ground; I could put down a bunch of hay and water and they'd be good for at least 3 or 4 days (as long as the roof stayed on and the fence stayed up). The rabbits and the chickens, though - no power means no pump means no water, unless someone is here to run the generator.

I hope everyone, even people well inland, are keeping an eye on this storm. Some of the models are taking it across the mountains, and even into Tennessee and Kentucky. It's a long way out and certainly not set in stone, but some of those folks got dumped on by the remnants of Harvey, and I'm thinking they are probably still pretty wet. Irma would hardly be a hurricane at that point, but she'd still be a rainmaker, and I reckon that's something they probably don't need.


----------



## Mike CHS

Harvey did do a lot of flood damage in northern Tennessee and into Kentucky as there are so many rivers and TVA lakes.  The hilly terrain breaks up the winds but tornadoes don't seem to care and there were several in that same part of the state.


----------



## Baymule

@Bunnylady fill everything you can with water. How many rabbits and chickens do you have? Can you lay hands on barrels or buy trash cans with lids? Please have a text friend out of the hurricane area to contact if you lose power and can't get online.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@OneFineAcre we are. I have several LARGE water troughs I can fill, 10+ 3gal milk pails, lots of 5 gallon buckets so we should be good there. Probably should look into getting water for the humans 

Going to call our hay guy and ask if he can drop us another round bale.

I am thinking we'll be okay here, but still am watching closely.


----------



## greybeard

Here's what a cat5 wind field looks like..keep in mind, it lasts for hours and hours..


----------



## Baymule

Definitely put up some water for the humans! LOL Probably the best cup of coffee I ever had was boiled over a fire in my granite ware roasting pan, in the backyard after hurricane Rita. I had spent the night at a Red Cross shelter and went home at 5 AM to get some sleep, the smell of that wonderful coffee wafted through the window, probably brought to me on the wings of a mosquito, it woke me up. I staggered outside in my PJ's, bleary eyed and gratefully accepted a cup of coffee that took 6 or 7 grown men to prepare.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm about 1.5 hrs NW of Wilmington.  Been there for some horse shows.   Didn't the State Ag facility flood out with Fran?

Anyway.  High here.  I do expect a good amount of wind & rain.  No trees by any structures, been re-checking things to be ready as I can.  Have large, whole house size generator, getting extra gas  tomorrow to be sure that's covered.  Car & truck & tractor all full.  Feed unloaded this AM. Plenty of propane, charcoal & small wood if needed to cook.  Enough food for the entire neighborhood.   Plenty of water troughs to hold an easy 400 gal.   Couple stalls have bags of shavings to rebed  "in case" -- most will be in their free use/run in barns.   I have no work next week.  So, can do what I need to do. Work Fri/Sat/Sun though, so prepping now.

Hope it doesn't get here but, expecting it.   Will make some brownies  but PLENTY of wine.    Yep, enough for the entire neighborhood!  Wish I could burn it in the generator.  


ETA:   Already have a few large tarps.  Never know.  Farm Ins all in place & paid.
Taking a few more inside pics tomorrow....just in case.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hoping and praying for the best for all!  Brownies and wine are an absolute necessity!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are working out a plan


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Will make some brownies  but PLENTY of wine.    Yep, enough for the entire neighborhood!  .





frustratedearthmother said:


> Really hoping and praying for the best for all!  Brownies and wine are an absolute necessity!



Sounds like y'all have your priorities in order!


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> We are working out a plan


Are y'all going to evacuate or hunker down?


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Definitely put up some water for the humans! LOL Probably the best cup of coffee I ever had was boiled over a fire in my granite ware roasting pan, in the backyard after hurricane Rita. I had spent the night at a Red Cross shelter and went home at 5 AM to get some sleep, the smell of that wonderful coffee wafted through the window, probably brought to me on the wings of a mosquito, it woke me up. I staggered outside in my PJ's, bleary eyed and gratefully accepted a cup of coffee that took 6 or 7 grown men to prepare.


Last thing I did before I got in the boat that morning was turn off the coleman stove and dump the coffee in what used to be a flowerbed. 
One way or another, I'm gonna have coffee.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Are y'all going to evacuate or hunker down?


There would be no need for us to evacuate
Worse thing is we have downed trees and no power


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> One way or another, I'm gonna have coffee.



   ME TOO !


----------



## Baymule

Better go stock up on orange juice. I like the frozen kind, think I need to go shopping.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So the latest track is further west 
All the way up the FL peninsula and into Eastern TN


----------



## Baymule

OneFineAcre said:


> So the latest track is further west
> All the way up the FL peninsula and into Eastern TN


That puts you on the dirty side, doesn't it? Hopefully it will lose a lot of it's strength as Irma goes inland.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something else one can do in preparation is to close the valve on the propane tank, or natural gas at the meter.....if winds are roaring outside and raining, ya certainly don't need to have to be concerned about a fire or explosion from a damged tank or ruptured gas lines. Also, plan for anotber light source other than a flaming lamp.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've said it before but those storms are the reason I no longer live on the Florida Peninsula.  This storm looks big enough to get most of the southeast U.S.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> So the latest track is further west
> All the way up the FL peninsula and into Eastern TN



Yeah. Good for you and bad for me. It going up the coast was concerning for us, but I wasn't overly worried about catastrophic damage. Strait up the peninsula is bad for us just east of Tampa. 

Our original thought last weekend was to take the 15 does in the trailer and go to Perry,GA. Give the bucks and horses the run of the buildings/ shelters/ farm. Then it switched east and that could have been a bad place to be so we decided to stay for sure. Now we are stuck here. It's really too late to pack and leave with the traffic. 

We have food and water for us, a huge tank of water and tons of hay/feed for the animals, a generator that will run everything but our AC and a small one in the barn for my milk machine. (Haha. Priorities with 13 goats in milk this season) Two of our does are mostly dried up. Three have (huge) doelings on them so I can skip milking them if needed but I have 5 who need milked at least every 24 hours. Depending on where the storm goes we will decide where  the goats are going. By biggest worry is a huge tree falling on the shelter. I may put some Nigerians in the milk room in large crates since it's not under a tree and it's way off the ground. I might anchor the trailer in the buck pen since it has the least secure shelters. I'm going to be a nervous wreck at night when I can't see what's happening. We aren't in an evacuation zone or an area that floods at all.

I think @OneFineAcre has my cell number.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Yeah. Good for you and bad for me. It going up the coast was concerning for us, but I wasn't overly worried about catastrophic damage. Strait up the peninsula is bad for us just east of Tampa.
> 
> Our original thought last weekend was to take the 15 does in the trailer and go to Perry,GA. Give the bucks and horses the run of the buildings/ shelters/ farm. Then it switched east and that could have been a bad place to be so we decided to stay for sure. Now we are stuck here. It's really too late to pack and leave with the traffic.
> 
> We have food and water for us, a huge tank of water and tons of hay/feed for the animals, a generator that will run everything but our AC and a small one in the barn for my milk machine. (Haha. Priorities with 13 goats in milk this season) Two of our does are mostly dried up. Three have (huge) doelings on them so I can skip milking them if needed but I have 5 who need milked at least every 24 hours. Depending on where the storm goes we will decide where  the goats are going. By biggest worry is a huge tree falling on the shelter. I may put some Nigerians in the milk room in large crates since it's not under a tree and it's way off the ground. I might anchor the trailer in the buck pen since it has the least secure shelters. I'm going to be a nervous wreck at night when I can't see what's happening. We aren't in an evacuation zone or an area that floods at all.
> 
> I think @OneFineAcre has my cell number.


If you still have mine text me your number 
I don't think I have yours
Stay safe


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> That puts you on the dirty side, doesn't it? Hopefully it will lose a lot of it's strength as Irma goes inland.


If it goes that track we may get 30
Mph gusts and 2-4 inches of rain
Our big threat was if she skirted the east of Florida and came in at Wilmington


----------



## Fullhousefarm

30mph gusts and 2-4in of rain is child's play for us Floridians! I think we got 8 inches in a week two weeks ago. 

I'm worried if we are too close to the eye wall. Winds like that scare me. The water I can deal with.


----------



## Baymule

@Fullhousefarm like you needed more rain..... Sounds like you at least have a good plan. Tie everything down, put everything up and hunker down. Keep us informed on how you are doing. Just having that bit of contact with someone makes you feel a little better. 

We were in the middle of a raging hurricane one time when a friend in Arkansas sent us a text: Do you know why you can't see the news on TV? It's because you ARE the news on TV! It gave us a good laugh, especially as the power was out, we couldn't watch the news on TV, it was dark and the hurricane raged on.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you all...


----------



## Baymule

Anybody heard from @Farmer Connie ? She is in north central Florida.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I've said it before but those storms are the reason I no longer live on the Florida Peninsula.  This storm looks big enough to get most of the southeast U.S.



Hurricanes are one of the reasons we moved 160 more miles inland and are on high ground. It was hard to watch Houston on the news, I was raised there. But we are darn glad we aren't anywhere near there any more.


----------



## babsbag

@Green Acres Farm  aren't you in Florida? Is Irma going to leave you alone?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

babsbag said:


> @Green Acres Farm  aren't you in Florida? Is Irma going to leave you alone?


Yes.

Too early to know. Interstates are back to back.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yes.
> 
> Too early to know. Interstates are back to back.


What part of FL are you ?


----------



## Baymule

Green Acres Farm said:


> Yes.
> 
> Too early to know. Interstates are back to back.


Please have a friend here on BYH that you can text on how you are doing. if power is off and you can't post, we will be worried about you!


----------



## babsbag

Hope you don't get hit too hard.


----------



## RollingAcres

Praying for everyone who will be affected!


----------



## Southern by choice

They say Irma is the size of Texas. 
I saw this picture this morning- really puts it into perspective.
I remember how devastating Andrew was... now I see this.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> What part of FL are you ?


Tallahassee


----------



## Mike CHS

Green Acres Farm said:


> Tallahassee


 
I remember when Ivan hit our place in Pensacola there was some real heavy damage all along I-10 all the way to the east coast and then the darned thing made a U-turn and came back across into the Gulf.  It was a big storm but nothing like Irma.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Green Acres Farm said:


> Tallahassee



I hope it isn't too bad for you there


----------



## greybeard

latest says it will go up the west side of Fla making the whole Fla Peninsula the dirty side of the storm.  Not good news at all.


----------



## Bunnylady

Every nudge further west is better news for me, of course; I hate that it has to come at someone else's expense. I also hate that, once Irma's remnants arrive in Tennessee, a lot of the models  seem to indicate no clear sense of direction.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was born in Homestead....south of Miami....the hospital was leveled by Andrew, I don't think the state will be next week what people know it to be today. I'm thankful to be in Mississippi and sure hope the youngest daughter and her family come thru this okay. They have a recently built house with all the updated codes, so hopefully it will withstand the storm and they will be safe. They have taken every step in preparation and are as prepared as they can be....so, only time will tell. They are not in a low lying area, but there are several lakes around them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Praying for their safety!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I almost feel guilty now
A couple of days ago I was seriously worried about the track and a possible bad situation and if
It keeps like its going we may not have any effect not even 2" of rain


----------



## Mike CHS

Harvey dumped 20" of rain on parts of TN north of Nashville but they are predicting 2" of rain out of Irma for us.  The one thing that is sure about a hurricane though is that the track is not predictable.


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for everyone's safety


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I almost feel guilty now
> A couple of days ago I was seriously worried about the track and a possible bad situation and if
> It keeps like its going we may not have any effect not even 2" of rain


x2
We will probably get more rain than you will but it looks like NC will be spared. 

Hoping all the folks in FL get through this with minimal damage/loss.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Was watching my local weather guru and the storm is currently tracking a little further south than thought
If it passes more over Cuba's land mass it could possibly be a little weaker when it hits south FL

Let's hope so


----------



## greybeard

In hurricanes, it's always said you can date houses and businesses by which are left standing when the storm passes..it is most often the older homes that survive.
Structural engineers say the older homes were built to have more 'give' to them without major failure. 
(Beachfront homes maybe being the exception, as the new codes require them to be higher and with bigger diameter legs under them)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I heard schools in Georgia have already cancelled school Monday because of Irma


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> I heard schools in Georgia have already cancelled school Monday because of Irma


Not surprised 
Atlanta could see weather like they've not seen in a long time 
It could still be a fairly strong storm
When it passes over them


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, I'd heard that from a friend who moved there recently because of her dad being in the military. She did say it will be a tropical storm by the time it reaches them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OFA and GW - Glad it looks like ya'll will be missing the worst and certainly hope everyone else comes through with minimal problems!


----------



## Bunnylady

greybeard said:


> In hurricanes, it's always said you can date houses and businesses by which are left standing when the storm passes..it is most often the older homes that survive.
> Structural engineers say the older homes were built to have more 'give' to them without major failure.
> (Beachfront homes maybe being the exception, as the new codes require them to be higher and with bigger diameter legs under them)



Beach houses used to be little more than shacks built on the sand. You'd get a cooler full of beer and some buddies together, and build it over the course of a few weekends. They were furnished with castoffs that nobody would mind losing; small investment so small loss when it happened. 

These days, beach property is at a premium; the houses are like, 10 bedrooms on 3 floors - a small hotel on stilts. I don't even want to think about what they cost.


----------



## Baymule

Crystal Beach on the Boliver peninsula (next to Galveston) was wiped off the sand by hurricane Ike. Some of those houses were northward of half a million. They sure didn't look like over a half million to me, didn't matter, they were rubble or just gone.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Well- the storm will be close to us no matter how it moves. 

A good friend who has a few
Goats (two from me) and horses came and took three of our NDs to her concrete barn to give me more room. She's 30 min east of us and her and her husband have extensive animal experience (he works with the gorillas at Disney) and she actually "borrowed" one of my milkers for a few months this summer when I had 13 in milk and she wanted milk. The feed room is all ready for the three bigger boys. The two 8 month old bucks are going to be in a crate by the girls. I'll take a pic of the girls area in our metal building when it's done. 

Still have tons of stuff to clean up. The yard is going to look so neat and tidy- but sad without goats! 

It's going to be a stressful three days.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like you've got a good plan.  Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## babsbag

Hang on tight and pray. I hope it isn't too horrible.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Prayers go out to all of those in the path or surrounding areas of this hurricane.


----------



## Baymule

Hang on and make it through this storm.


----------



## Eteda

during a hurricane I tie open all the stall doors and interior gates. giving the animals enough time to realize that they can run from field to field if needed away from a tornado or flying stuff. If your fences are damaged most animals that are loose will come back home by dinner time. Provided there is not extensive flooding preventing it. I clean out the extra 100 gallon water trough and place it under the drip edge of the house to catch water for flushing. I also bring in to the house the chain saw and ready it to start cutting my way out of the drive way or back it if i've evacuated. you can put the chainsaw in an old ice chest to protect it from rain. It can then be put in the back of the truck instead of in the cab. fumes aren't good to smell. don't forget a small gas can in their to. If you have low sugar don't forget something to bring it up. medications and insulin in cold packs if necessary.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Crystal Beach on the Boliver peninsula (next to Galveston) was wiped off the sand by hurricane Ike. Some of those houses were northward of half a million. They sure didn't look like over a half million to me, didn't matter, they were rubble or just gone.


My brother bought an older home on Bolivar in May '08. Lost every stick and nail of it 4 months later when Ike came thru. Rebuilt with the insurance check.  3 bedroom, 2 bath single story on bigger and taller pilings, probably just a plain house anywhere else in Texas. It was appraised at an asking price last week by local realtor at close to 1/4 mil. He has a lot less than that in the place. The empty 1/10 acre lot next to his 1/10 ac sold last spring for $30K. 7th row back from the water.


----------



## Eteda

local stock yards, arenas, horse show facilities. stables, and such might be able to house animals of those traveling with some animals.


----------



## Baymule

I would hate to have to evacuate with animals.


----------



## babsbag

I can't even imagine how I would evacuate 60 goats, 6 dogs, 4 cats, and 2 parakeets.  The chickens would have to stay. Earthquakes give no warning so no evacuations needed and DH says we will be fine in a wild land fire and that is what his career is (was) so I will trust him. He understands fire behavior and I haven't a clue. I am really thankful that tornadoes and hurricanes are not something we see.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Been watching the news non stop...


----------



## Bunnylady

Poka_Doodle said:


> Been watching the news non stop...



That's probably like watching a slow-motion train wreck, with 'play-by-play' commentary from a bunch of folks who are all trying to one-up each other, and each more clueless than the last (if past experience is anything to go by). I like to get what I can from the source (NHC, etc); at least they aren't trying to get ratings.

On a lighter note:
http://www.wect.com/story/36330555/florida-mans-joke-about-shooting-irma-gets-taken-seriously

(Somehow, I'm hearing Humphrey Bogart in _Key Largo_, "You don't like it, do you Rocco, the storm? Show it your gun, why don't you?")


----------



## Baymule

They always put those dummies out in the driving rain, standing in water so they can show the folks at home just how bad it is.


----------



## Baymule

Our daughter said she saw, on the news, a lady evacuating in a very small car with her chickens. She had rolled them up in newspaper with their heads sticking out and stacked them in her car. 

Really, that's a good idea if you ever have to make a run for it. Most of us can take our larger animals, but wouldn't be able to sacrifice the room to stack cages of chickens. I like the newspaper chicken burrito idea!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That seems very smart.


----------



## Baymule

@Farmer Connie @Fullhousefarm @Green Acres Farm  are y'all ok?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Baymule said:


> @Farmer Connie @Fullhousefarm @Green Acres Farm  are y'all ok?


No power. The storm wasn't so bad. I was out milking and moving goats in the worst of it, thinking it would only get worse later. All animals were warm and dry.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you came through it ok!


----------



## Mini Horses

As we all know --  watching the reporters get wet & blown!! -- they were hit hard.  A lot of flooding, not as much as Harvey in TX but, ain't any of it good!!!

So, besides the horrible clean up -- the biggest problem is NO POWER.   Even with a generator,  probably no gas  (which most use).  So, groceries, banks, hospitals and all those are in real trouble, also.   Couple that with businesses not open, so no work.  GEESH!!!   Some areas worse than others, as always.

I think we all need to invest in stock for appliance, furniture and car dealers because those will SURELY be huge purchase items.  I feel badly for everyone in BOTH states.

The FL keys --  why would anyone even THINK they should have stayed???  Now they need everything delivered.   A vet & animal person stayed with the dolphins.  At least THEY had a reason and they were prepared.  Hope the locals had made some prep in advance.
I think the newspaper/chicken transport was great!  

Green Acres -- glad you are all good!!   Sounds like your area got a break!  We all hope for that.


----------



## Baymule

That's what it always is after a hurricane. No power. Need gas for the generator. Gas stations don't have power either. Well crap.  

My husband was off work for several weeks after hurricane Ike. I didn't miss a day of work. I worked for a garbage company, they had an 8,000 gallon diesel tank and a 1947 locomotive engine for a generator that powered the whole company. It took weeks for the grocery stores to clean up and reopen. Electric crews from other states swarmed the area, putting back together what Ike tore up. In that part of Texas is a lot of camps, like summer camps, a boy scout camp and such. That is where the electric crews stayed and volunteers cooked their breakfast, packed each worker a lunch and cooked supper for them. We were out of power for a month because of damage to our home. 

ANYBODY that lives in hurricane country needs to keep a full pantry at all times, a BBQ pit, charcoal and lighter fluid. 

It is going to take awhile to put the Texas Gulf coast and Florida back together.


----------



## Mike CHS

The worst we had in Pensacola while I was there was Ivan.  Our house didn't have power for 32 days and my commute to work went from 18 miles to a little over 80 miles.  The U.S. Hwy 90 and the I-10 bridges were taken out so I had to go way up into Alabama to get into town from the east side of Pensacola Bay.


----------



## babsbag

As a west coast girl I have never understood how any one even lives in the path of that kind of potential destruction. Yes we have our fires and earthquakes but it just doesn't seem as frequent and certainly not as wide spread. I have felt probably a half dozen earthquakes in my life and none of them did any damage where I was living.  Fires you can prepare for to a large extent, at least wild land fires.  Have cement board siding, flame retardant roofing, defensible space, skirting around decks, and a generator for the well and you are pretty good. No way to prepare for a hurricane and IMO nothing is worse than water damage.


----------



## Baymule

Sure you can prepare for a hurricane. I did it frequently LOL. I lived along the Gulf coastal area for most of my life. I only had serious damage to my home one time. 

Rule #1. Don't buy/build a home in a low spot.

Rule #2. Buy/build a home on high ground.

Rule #3. See Rule #1 & #2.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Full House Farm put on FB that they still don't have power, but they have a generator and are managing.  All are OK.
They can keep their freezers/fridge going, a few lights, a window a/c unit in a bedroom and they can have hot water to shower.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, at least they are all "OK & working thru it".      Storms and their damage are much of what we all share & preach about "how" in preparedness.    KUDOS to them.   Now, hope the gasoline stays available.


----------



## babsbag

Gas prices have already gone up in CA by about 20 cents. Any excuse to gouge the consumer.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Well, our power just came back on- and it went on just after dark Sunday night.

We have one tree down, but not on anything or in the way, had tons of branches, twigs and leaves and lots of goat poop in my husband's shop/barn to clean up.  Good news it it's cleaner than the rest of the shop now so if it ever happens again he's happy to have the goats camp out in there for a day or so. They ended up being in there about 24 hours and we fed them once and milked two. We milked by had for the first three days but I plugged into the generator this morning with the machine and that was nice. The Nigerians are all about 9 months in milk so I'm drying them off anyway. In fact, I should be getting notifications that 5 have earned their milk stars when I send in my next test. That's all of them that will dry off this month. 

They eye was within 20 miles of our house, but it had weakened to a Cat1 by the time it got here, thankfully. We are not in a flood zone at all and we actually had more puddles and wet spots two weeks ago when we had some tropical storm shoot offs from Harvey! Hopefully all the other stuff in the tropics just stays away.

We took down my kidding "tent" and took two roofs off small outbuildings because we knew they'd fly off so that has to be put back still. My milk room has a Rubbermaid shed all taken apart in it and various other junk that was picked up or taken out of the feed room. So- the important stuff is done but I'll be putting stuff back together for a few weeks I'm sure. 

Yes- it was nice to be prepared. A hot shower, being able to watch the news when the storm was coming, cook on the stove, have my 15 gallons of frozen milk stay frozen, use the frig and stuff is pretty nice. We had 60 gallons of gas too- and only used maybe 20 total during the storm. 

Now I just have to do laundry, and clean up this super messy house. LOL. There are some nice things about not having power I guess. The vacuuming, laundry and such just has to wait!


----------



## Mike CHS

I  used to have people make snide comments about how much fuel I always had on hand plus a room full of food.  They quit the comments after 15 of them spent 3 weeks at my house after their houses got damaged and I was the only one able to turn on power for the 3 weeks they all stayed with me.

Glad you made it through with no permanent damage.


----------



## Baymule

@Fullhousefarm I am glad that you and family have come through the storm as well as you have. Thanks for posting and letting us know you are ok.


----------



## greybeard

Good to see some folks checking in with minimal damage. No electricity sucks. Generators are good, if one has the fuel for it.
Fullhousefarm, what kind and size generator do you use?
My 7500 watt Generac  isn't really as big as I need and is noisy as heck. I'm looking to upgrade. 

I know from what news I've had time to watch that things in Fla are a big mess, but hope everyone can get their lives back to normal with as little $$$ pain and loss as possible.


----------



## farmerjan

One thing that I have found that here in Va many people that have generators, have gone to whole house type and use propane.  They are quiet and seamless to start up automatically.  If they make a smaller one that can be portable that runs on propane that would be my choice but don't know if they do.  QUIET as a mouse.  I do know that anyone that gets one, get one as big as you can possibly afford for all the reasons that @greybeard listed in his post about how long they run on half load etc. 

When we had that derrachio about 5 years ago with those crazy winds that knocked power out for 5 days, my son and I traded his generator back and forth, so that we could keep the freezers going and have basic electric, but another neighbor that I was farm sitting for had a whole house one, propane, so I took showers there. 
  Unfortunately, with all this "fencing out of streams for water quality" and other gov.bs,  we had to haul water to cattle that were fenced out of the creeks because naturally the well pumps at those pastures didn't work.  If it was our land, the well pumps would be on solar, or even old fashioned windmills.  Some here just cut the fences so that they could get cattle to water and the county agent basically looked the other way because they knew that it was not the time to try to get B$#%@Y  with rules.  Most everyone that did that then put gates in so that they could get access to the water in case of an emergency again.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

greybeard said:


> Good to see some folks checking in with minimal damage. No electricity sucks. Generators are good, if one has the fuel for it.
> Fullhousefarm, what kind and size generator do you use?
> My 7500 watt Generac  isn't really as big as I need and is noisy as heck. I'm looking to upgrade.
> 
> I know from what news I've had time to watch that things in Fla are a big mess, but hope everyone can get their lives back to normal with as little $$$ pain and loss as possible.



Um- we have one we got during the storms in 2004. Not bad. I think it's around 7500. My husband sells Champions now so at some point he is going to get us one of those. They do home standbys (we probably won't go that route) down to small portable dual fuel and remote start units (what I used to milk this week.) He can always drop ship. If you want to talk about them PM me and I can give you his work number. 

There are areas- like North Lakeland- about 30 min from us that has it pretty bad with flooding and power lines down and such. Then, there are also areas they didn't expect to flood south of us on the Alafia river that have 12' of water. Of coarse S Fl where it hit as a 4 still has lots of storm damage and stuff.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fullhousefarm said:


> LOL. There are some nice things about not having power I guess. The vacuuming, laundry and such just has to wait!



Maybe we need to make a sign "We Are IN STORM MODE"  and hang it up prominently......then, don't stress housework.



farmerjan said:


> here in Va many people that have generators, have gone to whole house type and use propane



YES -- Generac makes a nice one.  Neighbor has one & it would be a purchase I would consider!  Right now I have a 10K Generac  (higher start up), electric start,  that is portabe & gas.   Have a device from electric co that lets me plug into it, just behind meter, to power up the house.   The Device stops any feedback when electric comes back and lets me know with colored lights.   Anyway, I can put breakers off and on to use the electric feed anywhere.   Of course, you MUST be careful of load but, it works better than a lot of cords in and out.  Since I am only one here, it's controlled.   VERY heavy unit to move, even with the wheels!

You can get propane & solar portables.   Expensive.   Before I did that I would look at the permanent unit options with propane. I'm not in a flood area but, they could be mounted high if you were.  We're talking 5K & up on prices.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praise the Lord y'all are safe!  My aunt also is safe, she lives in Fl too and didn't evacuate.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Have a device from electric co that lets me plug into it, just behind meter, to power up the house. The Device stops any feedback when electric comes back and lets me know with colored lights.



I think I know what you are referring to regarding that 'device', but also pretty sure the local power company here doesn't supply them even if I were to pay for it. 

10kw sounds like a lot of generating capacity, but considering an electric skillet or even using a hairdryer alone can add a 1500W (1.5kw) run load to a generator, it really isn't.


----------



## Simpleterrier

The whole house ones are nice but pricy. I have installed a few of them. I would like one it would go great with my free natural gas well. But we don't lose power to often. So I just pull out the 7500 off brand and plug it in to my dryer outlet with my main breaker off. I also only turn on what is apsolutly needed. Mostly the fridge and freezer. I would never try to run my ac even with a whole house one.


----------



## Mini Horses

GB & Simpleterrier -- 

Yep, must be selective with breakers & what you are doing.    I checked with power co before buying to be sure I had enough to run my deep well!!    But with cutting all off that is not needed, I can  have hot water (50 gal well insulated, heat, cut breaker off) a & shower.   Frig & freezer can run -- even those don't have to be 24/7, lights, TV for news, etc.    Much better than the 3500 or so to only run frig.   I am blessed to have what I do, LOL.   ONE day -- bigger & better for now I am comfortable with survival.

Years back I had small one & during a several day outage, we ran  it between DD, DS & me.   Saved everyone food....all ran water when their "turn" & I filled a 50gal water tank on my trailer for use at my farm when at their homes.  My well over 500' & pump too large...theirs were shallow, ran ok.   Now, don't need to help them.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Simpleterrier said:


> plug it in to my dryer outlet with my main breaker off.


Never thought of doing that, cannot think way it would not work well.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

This is how to prepare for one even though it's over (at least I think)​1. Start running your ice makers now and bagging the ice in freezer bags. Fill as much space in between your freezer items as you can.
2. Freeze regular tap water for pets, cleaning or drinking in Tupperware-type containers. Remember to leave a small bit of space between the top of the water & the lids so the ice expands but doesn’t crack the container.
3. Start using up your perishables to make more room for ice in the freezer.
4. Fill up (gas)  all vehicles & check tires & oil.
5. Cash from ATM, at least enough to get you through tolls and gas out of town. Call your bank if you plan on leaving the state so they don’t freeze your card for out-of-area “suspicious” transactions.
6. All important docs, screenshot & send to your email or mail to family out of state. Take originals in sealed bags or plastic bins.
7. Pet & livestock food & supplies. Vet records in case you need to shelter then at a storm-safe facility.
8. Evacuation plans –share with family members so they know where you’re headed.
9. Consider putting heirlooms & photos in plastic bins in a high place, second floor, or safe room if you don’t plan on taking them with you.
10. Secure all firearms and ammunition properly.
11. Place old rags & beach towels on your windowsills and at bottom of doors.  Even with the best windows & shutters, water seeping from the wind pressure happens. A few damp towels is better than soaked drywall or floors.
12. Shutter windows and doors and bring everything outside into your garage or house now. Do not wait until the day before. Better to get done early and relax than wait until it’s too late.
13. If you don’t already have your hurricane supplies, get them now.
14.  Charge all digital devices.
15.  Place a cup of water in freezer. When frozen, place a coin on top and put in freezer.  If power goes out you will know because the coin will float to bottom.
16.  Be sure you have all necessary medications for at least a week.
17. Store important documents in an empty dishwasher and close the door. Water will not get in it.
18. If authorities advise evacuating, then evacuate.

*Local flood zones and shelters*
(Please confirm that shelters are open before you arrive.)

Sarasota County flood zones and shelter map

Manatee County shelter list

Manatee County interactive flood and shelter map

*Local resources*
The Florida Division on Emergency Management Florida Disaster site

Sarasota County Emergency Management

Sarasota County’s Hurricane Irma page

Sarasota County Special Needs Registry Call 800-374-9689

Sarasota County CodeRED Emergency Notification System

City of North Port’s Hurricane Irma page

Manatee County Emergency Management

Manatee County Special Needs Registry Call 941-745-2397

Hurricane supply list

Price gouging: People who suspect businesses are taking advantage of residents in need of hurricane supplies — food, water, hotel rooms, ice, gasoline, lumber and equipment — can make a report by calling 1-866-966-7226 (866-9-NO-SCAM).

*Twitter accounts to follow*
National Weather Service Tampa Bay

National Hurricane Center

Sarasota County Emergency Services

Manatee County Public Safety

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## greybeard

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Never thought of doing that, cannot think way it would not work well.  Thanks for the idea.


Run that idea by your energy provider or local code inspector and I guarantee you they will be more than happy to explain why you should NOT do this.


----------



## babsbag

We have a 5000 KW generator on a manual transfer switch but only for the circuits in our garage for now, so that is the freezers and the well. Must have water. Hot water and stove top are propane. We have a 10k propane generator (maybe even bigger...not sure) waiting for DH to install. As soon as the dairy is done he will work on that, we have the automatic transfer switch already. I want to be able to milk and keep the milk that is bottled and any cheese already made cold.  I will probably still have to juggle some circuits but better than being in the dark.  We have solar but it is grid tied so it does me no good when it comes to powering the house.


----------

